# DESPERATE TIMES!  DESPERATE MEASURES!



## kc5tpy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello all.  May I begin by saying that the extractor fan was on HIGH but I think I will be sleeping in the kitchen tonight.

NEEDS, MUST.  This darn weather is getting me down.  Started a nice morning so I thought I would smoke some fresh sausage for tea.  WELL, as you probably know the weather didn't co-operate.

What to do with the fresh sausage with a gale blowing and rain pouring down.  Now the warped mind starts working.  Thank goodness the wife is understanding.  So I HAD to try this.  Sorry I didn't take a before picture.

I put the sausage in the fridge for 3 hrs. to dry the skin.  I had 2 Lincolnshire sausages, 4 tomato and chili chipolatas ( all for the missus ) and my own recipe "ring" sausage.  About 6 pecan chips, 4 cherry chips and 1 oak chip.  Used a grill pan.  10 minutes in the smoke and finished in the oven at 150c.   All came out GREAT, BUT the kitchen smells of wonderful pecan smoke.  The Missus is understanding and loved the sausage so she can live with it; "ONCE IN A WHILE".













P1000914.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 14, 2014






Told you I was desperate.













P1000913.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 14, 2014






We are rollin now.













P1000917.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 14, 2014






You can still see the smoke coming off the pan.  Straight into the pre heated oven.













P1000919.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 14, 2014






BIG lunch so just a quick easy supper of a sausage sandwich with beans and fresh veg.













P1000921.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 14, 2014






All came out GREAT.  I do have 1 chipolata left if someone would like me to ship it to them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for having a look.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Feb 15, 2014)

Great Q view

how long did you cook after smoking ?


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2014)

My mouth is watering just looking at those last couple of pictures. Ship it down I will have it for breakfast


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks good Danny! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(note to self)

*Add sausages to the ever growing list of things for the smoker*


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.  Just an easy quick supper.  They were in the oven for another 10 mins.  Got a ribeye steak planned for tonight if the rain holds off.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

